# Warnung an alle Onlinespieler vor der Firma mmoga



## mariaatas (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

möchte hiermit alle Onlinespieler davor warnen, bei der Firma mmoga irgend etwas zu bestellen und zu bezahlen, egal durch welche der angebotenen Möglichkeiten.
Diese Firma mmoga ist nachweislich eine der grössten Betrügerunternehmen im online Spielesektor.
Der Spieler hat keine Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren, da der Firmensitz im Ausland ist.

Also VORSICHT vor der ,als Abzocker bekannten Firma mmoga. Ein Betrugsunternehmen, bei dem immer wieder Onlinespieler reinfallen.


----------



## tapferertoaser (14. Januar 2012)

wtf un dann heist der typ von altf4games die seite noch gut un wirbt für sie OMG


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Januar 2012)

Wer sich ingame Gold oder sonstiges Zeugs kauft, hat auch nichts gutes nicht verdient.


----------



## Enisra (15. Januar 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Wer sich ingame Gold oder sonstiges Zeugs kauft, hat auch nichts gutes nicht verdient.


 
naja und mal ehrlich, davor zu warnen ist eh irgendwo komisch, so als ob man in der Oberstufe warnt nicht mit Fremden Leuten mitzugeben die einem Naschereinen geben wollen


----------



## trying2sleep (16. Januar 2012)

Aha, und wie betrügen sie jetzt genau? Habe mir SWTOR dort geholt und bin um ehrlich zu sein positiv überrascht. Der Key war sofort da, das Geld korrekt abgebucht. 

Du berichtest in keinster Weise von deiner Erfahrung. Wieso sollte ich dir glauben?

Edit: Ich will hier keine Werbung machen. Finde diese Rufschädigung ausm nix heraus nur sehr blöd.

Edit2: Hab mich mal in diversen Foren umgesehen und es scheint da teilweise wirklich Probleme gegeben zu haben.
Jetzt überlege ich mir die Anschaffung eines Sicherheitstokens ^^ =(


----------



## ant01 (10. Juli 2012)

Also bei den WoW Gamecards hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie Probleme. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei den anderen Spielen so ist.


----------



## theNDY (19. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja und mal ehrlich, davor zu warnen ist eh irgendwo komisch, so als ob man in der Oberstufe warnt nicht mit Fremden Leuten mitzugeben die einem Naschereinen geben wollen


 
Magst wohl recht haben, aber 98% der Online User sind halt auf dem "_Internetbildungsstand_" eines vier jährigen 

Nimm allein schonmal die Tatsache mit Phishing Mails... seit gut und gerne zehn Jahren sollte eigentlich jedem letzten Hinterwäldler bekannt sein, das man niemals (_*nienienienienienieniemals*_) auf einen Link in einer E-Mail von der vermeindlichen Hausbank klickt, trotzdem gibt es tagtäglich immernoch haufenweise Idioten, die das machen und sich dann fragen "_ey, wo is' mein Geld hin?!_". Insofern sollte man auch den vermeindlichen Oberstuflern sagen, das sie von Fremden weder Nachereien annehmen, noch mitgehen sollten.


----------



## Triplezer0 (19. Juli 2012)

Gold o.Ä. hab ich da noch nicht gekauft, hab ich auch nicht vor. (verstehe sowieso nicht wieso leute das machen)

Spielekeys kriegt man da aber auch oft günstig und mit denen gabs nie probleme.


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab da auch schon mal einen Key gekauft. Probleme gab es damit nicht. 
Was aber super nervig war, dass die dir NACH der Bezahlung mitteilen, dass du deinen Key nur kriegst, wenn du eine Festnetznummer angibst und die dich dann anrufen. 
Ich hab dann ne halbe Stunde mit dem Support geschrieben, weil ich denen meine Festnetznummer nicht geben wollte (hab gesagt, ich hab keine, sondern nur eine Handy-Nummer). 

Ich war dann im Live-Support-Chat mit einem MItarbeiter. Ich hab den erst eiskalt auf Deutsch angeschrieben (Seite und alles war auf Deutsch, da hab ich es einfach mal probiert^^). Das Resultat war, dass der Support-Mitarbeiter einfach den Chat beendet hat. Das hat ihn offenbar überfordert und er konnte nicht einfach schreiben "English please". 

Also hab ich mich noch mal in die Chat-Warteschlange eingereiht. Dann - ca. 15 Minuten später - hatte ich dann wieder den selben  Mitarbeiter im Chat, der eben noch einfach so wortlos beendet hatte. 

Ich hab dann erstmal geschrieben "English or German?".
Dann kam 10 Minuten später die zaghafte Antwort: "English please". 

Naja, da hab ich dann mit ihm abgeklärt, dass ich keine Festnetznummer anbieten kann. Die haben sich dann mit meiner Mobilnummer zufrieden gegeben. 

Noch mal 20 Minuten später hat mich dann eine junge Dame mit ganz zarter Stimme (klang asiatisch^^) angerufen und mich in einem extremst gebrochenem Englisch gefragt, ob ich die Bestellung bestätige.

Dann hat es noch mal ca. 30 Minuten gedauert, bis dann per Email mein eingescannter Key kam. 

Der Key selbst wurde aber wenigstens sofort angenommen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2012)

WTF?

Klingt natürlich alles total 'legit' und selbstredent absolut 'seriös'!


----------



## Mothman (19. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Klingt natürlich alles total 'legit' und selbstredent absolut 'seriös'!


Ich sage es mal so: Unter den "unseriösen" Shops ist dieser Shop noch einer der "seriöseren". 
Heißt natürlich nicht, dass man da total auf der sicheren Seite ist. Zumindest gibt es ansatzweise Support. Da gibt es noch ganz andere Shops in der Richtung.

Auch wenn der "Support" natürlich eher schlecht ist. Man merkt halt, dass da keine Leute sitzen, die über ihren Ruf arbeiten.^^


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Juli 2012)

Na ja, ich hab letztems dort eine UKash Karte eingelöst, weil dies bei Steam und Origin nicht möglich war. Hat aber alles geklappt, zwei Keys, beide waren sofort nach Bezahlung da und funkionieren.


----------

